# F1 vs F2



## Katie7 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello everyone, 

I am new to this forum, so a big hello to everyone! I am currently doing a lot of research on finding the right cockapoo and cockapoo breeder for us. I have found a breeder that only breeds F2 puppies. I understand what a F2 cockapoo is, but are there any good/bad point to getting an F2 cockapoo?

Also, does anyone know of any breeders in the South East that they would recommend? I live in Surrey. 

Thanks you so much, and I look forward to chatting with many of you over the coming weeks and months! 

Katie


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi and welcome.
I think that one thing to be aware of with f2 litters is the potential of the 'grandfather effect' which means that there may be a pup or pups within the litter that favour the cocker in appearance (or the poodle - but no one seems to worry about this one as people tend to see a cockapoo with a curly coat....).
I don't think coat matters - curly, fluffy, smoothie I love them all, but if you are looking for a 'teddy bear' type cockapoo just be on the look out and avoid a smooth pup... it can be difficult to tell a smoothie pup when they are very young, but an experienced breeder should be able to spot them and advise you.
My cockapoo came from near Nottingham - so I'm afraid I cannot advise re breeders in the south east. All I can say - is don't rush and ask lots and lots of questions.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Smoothies look like teddy bears too but the old style teddies like Steiff 

What Marzi said is correct. It does depend on what you are looking for. Breeding ethics, health and temperament have to come first. Then it's the type of coat - for Cockapoos this is many types - straight, wavy, completely smooth and wispy, smooth but with poofy hair that grows outwards, woolly, curly - not in that order lol. 

Open face - ie no facial furnishing or a full face with all the fluffy teddy furnishings. I have one of each and the are beautiful. It's my F1 who is the smoother of my two and is open faced. My f2 has a straight, but textured and shaggy coat with a full face of furnishings. 

Your breeder is probably the best to advise but I think you can tell between the two extremes from about 5 weeks, those being woolly vs completely smooth. Harder to tell with everything else in between until the coat grows out a bit more. 

Good luck - use the search bar. There are many many threads on coat types and we still haven't got it down.


----------

